# I like I-Box



## woodsmithshop

I got mine last year and I really like it!!!


----------



## blackcherry

yea mine still under the tree , nice work and thanks for the review…BC


----------



## Tedstor

I got one for xmas too. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## gfadvm

Dang, I think I'm the only LJ who doesn't have one of those! Maybe someday when I win the lottery (or sell some boxes).


----------



## lepelerin

@gfadvm, I do not have one either. I use a homemade jig and every time the result is perfect. I am sure it takes more time to fine tune my jig than this one, but when you do not have the niece piece of equipment or the money to get it, you find an alternative if you want to achieve your objective.

@Kerry Drake, I use liquid hide glue ( http://www.oldbrownglue.com/ ) . Very practical for this kind of assembly, open time is approx 30 minutes. Lee Valley has a relatively long open time glue (15-20 min) ( http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=45104&cat=1,110,42965,45104 ). I personally never used it yet but heard really good things about it.

BTW, really nice jig, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## gfadvm

lepelerin, I too get perfect box joints with my shop made jigs but the lack of set up (after the initial one) is very tempting. I don't think I've ever seen a bad review on one of these. And I've never seen a used one for sale!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I got one for Christmas also. Can't wait to try its out!


----------



## khamm

I have one of these too. Love it.

Keith H


----------



## Gene01

Mine was a B-day present last april. The only thing I've made with it was dentil molding. But, it made great dentil molding! 
I may spring for the hinge set up. Looks like fun.


----------



## helluvawreck

I have bought one for my shop but haven't even opened it yet. I glad you like it. I'm looking forward to trying mine out.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## gfadvm

That's it guys, just keep rubbing it in!

Just remember that us poor folks have poor ways!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Kerry,

Great gift! I love my iBox as well. No regrets at all. Wouldn't part with it. Enjoy.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Andy, I'll trade you my IBox for your mill. I'll even deliver and pick up the mill.


----------



## gfadvm

Nice try Gene! but I'll pass!

Bring your truck/trailer and we'll cut up all you bring.


----------



## chazmclean

Anybody know if the I-box can cut 1.5" deep? I have a project that I need to make some box joints in 2x material….


----------

